# Peugeot Boxer 2.5TD 5th Gear jumping out?



## Devadave (Jul 3, 2013)

We are down near Bordeaux and low and behold the 5th gear will not stay in unless held tight...rest of gears fine, reverse fine, engine fine...
I've been reading this is a regular problem ( thank god for Google) but I'm not sure whether its doable or wait and coax it home in 4th... 
I've read one post on  another site that says.. 1.5 hours to do the job! It's a plate on the outside of the box and I'm sure this is where the offending pesky gear should be...
Any suggestions... It's a S reg Compass Drifter with only 44k on the clock..
:bow:

Ps Santander ferry, week sat home... :camper:


----------



## maingate (Jul 3, 2013)

Do a search on the Fiat Forum, or join (it's free) and ask the question on there.

Ducato - The FIAT Forum


----------



## Devadave (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for that info...
Have looked and found some good pictures and instructions, we are going to a fiat dealer today see if they have the parts required... Will take the outer case off and inspect the gears today. :drive::cool1:


----------



## ian81 (Jul 4, 2013)

...what year is it?

We had a similar problem on our old Pilote (vintage late 80's). Solution change the gear cog but obtaining the part was extremely difficult .


----------



## Devadave (Jul 4, 2013)

It's a 98... 
No fiat dealers near us, so had to take the cover off in a car park near Blaya, the synchro gear is ground away tried switching the synchro ring but the gear it connects has been ground away so it still jumps out.
Will have to wait to get home and order some cogs! 
Will just take it easy coming home.. 

Looks like its the same as a Fiat Ducato 2.5td just need the Fiat part numbers 
Anyone got a manufacturers manual? 
:ninja:


----------



## maingate (Jul 4, 2013)

See if you can find a recycling centre and look for some speakers from a Radio (the bigger the better). Remove the magnets and stick on the gearbox cover by the 5th gear. They will attract any metal bits that come away while travelling.

It's a well known preventive measure on those gearboxes.


----------



## schubert (Jul 5, 2013)

Beware !!   friends of mine tried driving back from Spain  with the same fault , didnt make it cost them a tow charge & new   gearbox  insted of just 5th gear.


 schubert


----------



## Devadave (Jul 15, 2013)

schubert said:


> Beware !!   friends of mine tried driving back from Spain  with the same fault , didnt make it cost them a tow charge & new   gearbox  insted of just 5th gear.
> 
> 
> schubert



Thanks for that info, I carried out some inspection on a car park using two levelling wedges to get van on tilt, removed cover and checked for any bits in casing, switched synchro ring around and carried on down past Bordeaux into Santander and then the 250 miles home from Portsmouth.:dance:
Now van is at home and will start trawling to find part numbers to order in and get them changed...

The bonus was we managed to find some places we would normally just fly by... So everything for a reason.

Anyone help with Fiat Ducato part numbers :cheers:?


----------



## Devadave (Jul 23, 2013)

Blimey rocking horse tihs is easier to get than this cog! Peugeot part number 2344c9.... Special order from France! :mad1:
Google etc etc etc eBay.... One in Poland! Think I'm missing out on a business opportunity :anyone:


----------



## LongdogCymru (Aug 2, 2013)

This as just happened to me just outside Brive, I have a 2001 Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD, 5th gear has gone away, the van is currently sitting Ina local garage waiting for parts. It has, (had), the really tall 5th gear and I am told that these are no longer available but there is an " upgrade" kit which lowers 5th to a more useable ratio which the garage owner is sourcing. Sorry, I don't have the part numbers but will pos when I do.


----------



## Devadave (Aug 20, 2013)

LongdogCymru said:


> This as just happened to me just outside Brive, I have a 2001 Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD, 5th gear has gone away, the van is currently sitting Ina local garage waiting for parts. It has, (had), the really tall 5th gear and I am told that these are no longer available but there is an " upgrade" kit which lowers 5th to a more useable ratio which the garage owner is sourcing. Sorry, I don't have the part numbers but will pos when I do.



I looked for that kit but after putting my details so many times couldn't get one to fit! :have fun::mad2:
However my local Peugeot dealer was able to get the complete part in three days, sent over from France! £167 so it's been fitted and tested last weekend in Snowdonia ready for our next jollie this weekend to France...:cheers:


----------

